# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  [Fishcake Gaming] Team Fortress 2 server!

## Excesum

Hey! Me and a couple of friends recently (some hours ago, actually) started renting an 18-player server. We are now looking for players with a friendly attitude and are also taking suggestions for maps, mods and so forth. Our maps currently range from a few Orange maps, to Arena, and cp_fallout. These are all subject to change in the next days. Expect more activity when we are normally awake, as we all live in Norway. Rules are: Don't be a jackass. Simply have some basic manners and have fun.


steam://connect/95.143.195.69:37215/


Hope I'll see you around!
(We also have a youtube channel with a very limited amount of videos. Don't expect much. FishcakeGamingServer's Channel - YouTube)

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Doranians

Medic! 

Thanks

----------


## Malfunctions

any1 tested yet?

----------

